# 1997 Altima computer



## Pony-Express (Apr 1, 2004)

Ok, I think I need to replace the ECU in my 1997 Altima, long story but I got hosed. Anyway What years will swap in, and does it have to be for a manual trans, or will an auto do? I have a 5 speed in the car. Also Performance upgrade suggestions are welcome.

thanks
John


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Pony-Express said:


> Ok, I think I need to replace the ECU in my 1997 Altima, long story but I got hosed. Anyway What years will swap in, and does it have to be for a manual trans, or will an auto do? I have a 5 speed in the car. Also Performance upgrade suggestions are welcome.
> 
> thanks
> John


any ecu from 95 to 97.5 should work but you will run into legal problems if you use an older ecu. you need to find, if possible, the same year ecu. a newer one might work, all the way to 01, but im not sure if the harness will work or not.


----------

